# Disk image from iTunes/ iPhoto



## manab (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't have a CD burner in my Wallstreet. Is it possible to make a CD image from within iPhoto/iTunes which I can transfer to a PC/Mac with a CD burner ? Any virtual burner so that iPhoto think there is a burner and make the Album CD. If I just copy files in a Disk Image created using Disk Copy the resulting CD does not show up in iPhoto automatically.


----------



## manab (Nov 12, 2003)

Using Windows iTunes and a burner I have burned a MP3 CD. The CD is ISO 9660 (PC) CD with folders named after albums ( 01 Album nane, 02 Another album name etc) containing mp3 files and a xml file containing the data base of files. Thus if I make a CD image from Diskcopy, (a) name with compilation name, (b) copy all the mp3 s in folder using the naming convention and (c) keep the exported play list .xml file then that CD will mount as a mp3 CD in iTunes just like one created through iTunes.  Can anyone tell me the CD name and file organization in a CD created from iPhoto so that I can make a CD automountable in iPhoto?


----------

